# can someone post a photo of Ford 800 rearend



## ranchruler (Nov 4, 2012)

ford 800 rear end picture please Thanks


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

What area are you looking for ?? PTO ??..edro:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## ranchruler (Nov 4, 2012)

ok now how do I attach a hay baler or haybine on an older tractor because I do not see any wetlines


----------



## ssprankle (Jul 11, 2012)

My my my... them's some cute butts...


----------



## ssprankle (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine has a valve block on top of the transmission, kinda under the seat, with a control lever sticking out to the right.

As for my previous post... I just couldn't help it...


----------

